# For People wanting to Start out with Wilds



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Okay, Idk if this is against forum rules, so if it is, just delete the post please and not my account. 

So, I'm the member of a betta forum and they are doing a raffle kind of thing. The prize is a pair of Wild Smaragdina. Pretty awesome!!! These fish are prettier than the petstore bettas and easier to keep too. I also know the guy who donated these for the prize. I got my beloved Stiktos pair from him. RIP.  I love wilds personally. So, here's the post on it. 

BettaSource is holding a contest to win a beautiful pair of wild bettas, a Smaragdina pair graciously provided by one of our members, Setsuna.

For those unfamiliar with Smaragdina it's these guys - for free.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=SGtBaAw3sxE

How to Enter
There is of course a catch - our goal is to encourage more members to join the BettaSource community. So we have created 2 ways to enter.

If you are currently not a member of BettaSource...
1. "Like" our Facebook Page
2. Register for BettaSource - It's free and super quick.
3. Post a bit about yourself in the introductions forum. 

If you are currently a BettaSource member...
1. "Like" us on Facebook. (this should already be done  )
2. Refer a new member that completes the previous 3 actions. Learn more about our referral process.

That's it. The contest will run from now until 8:00 am est. time on Monday September 23rd. At that time a random drawing will be done from all of the entries and a winner will be chosen.

Frequently Asked Questions

How many entries can I have?
You can have as many entries as you would like, however you may only sign-up for a new account once. Each referral can get you an extra entry into the contest.

Can I refer myself?
No.

What if I referred someone but it didn't record it?
Contact me directly via pm or email - I will contact the person you referred to verify then manually fix it up.

Will you ship internationally?
No, sorry.

Hope you guys have good luck if you enter!!!!

P.S. It wouldn't hurt to mention my name now would it?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

And just curious, why the heck can't I embed youtube with html?


----------

